# DVB-T USB Stick Test gesucht



## ODF (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

  wie im Titel schon erwähnt suche ich einen Test zu DVB-T Sticks, ich weiß das es vor circa einem Jahr mal einen ausführlichen Bericht in der PCGH gab. Leider finde ich ihn nicht mehr. Weiß zufällig einer von euch in welcher Ausgabe der war oder gibt es eine andere gute Quelle?

  Den einzigen aktuellen Vergleichstest habe ich hier gefunden: Vergleichstest: Die besten DVB-T-Sticks - PC-WELT

  Schade, dass sich der DVB-T2 Standart noch nicht durchgesetzt hat, die Fußball WM würde ich nämlich auch gerne in HD genießen…

  Gruß, ODF


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

Für HD reicht die Bandbreite wohl nicht ganz aus. Also, die theoretisch schon, aber in der Praxis haben ja viele bei normalem DVB-T ja schon Probleme und müssen minutenlang nach nem passenden Antennenplatz suchen 

Wegen Tests: kenn jetzt auch keine, aber haste mal einfach ein paar Sticks für Deine Preisklasse rausgesucht und nach Käufermeinungen geschaut? amazon, alternate, kmelektronik usw. ?


----------



## ODF (24. Mai 2010)

Mit der Bandbreite hast du wohl Recht, habe aber etwas bei Wikipedia gefunden: "Das Tochterunternehmen des ORF (ORS) wird zur  Fußball-WM 2010 DVB-T2 in Wien testen." Mal sehen was da raus kommt und ob es sich etablieren wird...

In der Preisklasse von 20 bis 100€ ist die Auswahl wirklich riesig, da nen Überblick zu bekommen ist nicht gerade einfach. Die Zeit drängt aber noch nicht und werd mich noch ein wenig belesen können.

Die gesuchte PCGH-Ausgabe hab ich allerdings noch immer nicht gefunden


----------



## Hadruhne (24. Mai 2010)

Diese USB DVB-T Sticks sind nicht zu empfehlen. Öffentlich-Rechtliches auch nicht. Ich stell nicht die Frage: "Wofür?" - die musst du dir selbst stellen.


----------

